# A. Kandeensis



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

maybe it's the lighting but I expect the color to look like








but the ones in the video are way more blue sort of like








I don't know, are these supposed to be _that_ blue?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The bottom fish appears to be a Koningsi....blue regal which come from Mbenji collection point. The top fish appears to be correct and look like every other Kandeense I have seen. Kande is their collection point.

Are you looking to get one of these?

PS...the reason they look so blue would be because they are in a species only tank and they are using A LOT of light and looks like sunshine as well probably to make sure the fish show on the video. I think that is a *Vendor Removed* video. That is where I get my fish. I haven't had any issues with their peacocks or haps.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

I understand they're different fish, but the color was more like that of a Koningsi as opposed to what I'd been familiar with a mature Blue Orchid's color looking like, greyish/black. I am interested in breeding the blue orchid and was looking around at some videos of them and came across these last year and never really thought about the color difference. 



 the blue orchid in this video is much more grey/black like i'm accustomed to seeing. Even as the sun reflects off of a black / grey fish it shouldn't show THAT much blue. I mean obviously they can have some in their blaze. Also i'm not sure but it looks like the blue orchids in the LFD video have black spots on the side of the body between the barring.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

I mean even the adult males in the profiles don't have that much blue:








perhaps because it's a less popular fish and not as many pictures of the fish have surfaced,


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish in the video are not kandeensis.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Do these fish look like a pure version of something else? Perhaps he is calling another fish a blue orchid. Perhaps C. Azureus


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

4RSo said:


> Do these fish look like a pure version of something else? Perhaps he is calling another fish a blue orchid. Perhaps C. Azureus


Maybe, but if you asked, and they didn't know... walk or run away.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

lol razorback.. that place has given me mislabled fish a few times.. and lied to me on the phone.. i wouldnt buy goldfish from them


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not clear what those fish are, but might be hybrids. Copidichromis X Fryeri? They are not Azureus. Not sure if they could be a type of the Mloto group.

At least on the website they do not have that video on the A. Kandeensis page. He probably didn't know what they were, or was confused.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> Not clear what those fish are, but might be hybrids. Copidichromis X Fryeri? They are not Azureus. Not sure if they could be a type of the Mloto group.
> 
> At least on the website they do not have that video on the A. Kandeensis page. He probably didn't know what they were, or was confused.


There is a Lundo Island variant of azureus, or at least that is what they were exported as, that has that white blaze.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> lol razorback.. that place has given me mislabled fish a few times.. and lied to me on the phone.. i wouldnt buy goldfish from them


I have placed multiple orders and never had any issues EXCEPT they sent me a couple females instead of males a couple times but they reimbursed me so all is well. I heard bad things but it has been years and was told they cleaned things up and like I mentioned I haven't had any issues. I am thinking about placing a order from another sponsor but only because I have exhausted the peacocks and haps they sell and I need some different species.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

theres too many better places to order from than them..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Let's not turn this into a reviews post, or we'll have to do a cleanup. Reviews have a place. :wink:


----------

